# Alernative Apparel 3600 Tear Away Tag(does it leave and tag left over once torn out?)



## spiraldown420 (May 23, 2013)

Hello I was wondering once you take the tear away tag off the next level apparel 3600 tee is there any thing left over that you can see from the tag. I will be screen sprinting my labels on these and don't wont to see anything left over from the tear away tag?thanks for any help.


----------

